# Styling project. What do you think about these rims?



## diplomat5 (Dec 9, 2009)

What do you think about these rims?


----------



## KenTenn (Sep 9, 2007)

Be ok on this...


----------



## diplomat5 (Dec 9, 2009)

KenTenn said:


> Be ok on this...


It's really cool


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Very nice, taste free design.


----------



## diplomat5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks, guys. The rims are painted with luminophore


----------



## repandpresent (Nov 21, 2009)

can I get that stuff in a can?


----------



## ViNNIE_G (Aug 19, 2009)

damnnn let me get thoss!


----------



## diplomat5 (Dec 9, 2009)

You can'tget this stuff in a can, it is powder, you can order it here http://luminophore.org


----------



## DCP11 (Mar 16, 2010)

What would they be going on?


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

I think they'd look better in pink


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

wait are those glow in the dark>??


----------



## 1fastg (Oct 4, 2010)

gotta see them on the car! then i can give you my opinion.


----------

